# SPOO with full beard



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pushkin has a moustache and a little bit of a beard, mostly because he doesn't like the face clippers! 

That's one of the things I love about poodle fur - versatility!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She's a pretty girl! That's the traditional doodle face cut, but she is your poodle and you get to do whatever you want! Lou keeps her standards with something similar. Maybe she will chime in. I think she gets questions about doodles, too.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> She's a pretty girl! That's the traditional doodle face cut, but she is your poodle and you get to do whatever you want! Lou keeps her standards with something similar. Maybe she will chime in. I think she gets questions about doodles, too.


Yup here I am  but no beard! just longer hair on top of the muzzle and shorter on the chin hehehe kind of a round muzzle like a teddy bear 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

I like that look too, sort of a puppy bear. I started leaving a 1" beard on the last dog and liked the look so I've been going bigger this time. It normally isn't that fluffy, she had a gentle leader on so Santa could handle her easier and it pushed the beard out. I usually just attach a lead to her harness nowadays but she didn't have it on that day.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

*Serious side*

She can have a playful look and a serious look all within a minute. This is her serious look.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

*Playful look*

This is more her normal look.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of the full face on poodles, though it's personal preference. I have spent the last 12 having to explain that my Bichon is not a poodle, not now I get to explain that my new puppy is not a doodle but a poodle. I would just simply say nope, she is the original deal. I think your dog looks great just the way she is. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Our toy has a beard... My husband likes him like that.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Quossom, a member here, keeps her Sugarfoot's face shaved but leaves a beard. It's quite a snazzy look, very poodley but not the traditional shaved-face look. Maybe she will chime in with a photo, but I'm sure you could look her up and find some.


----------



## IthacaSpoo (Jan 22, 2014)

Our family wants the full face, Lou's pix were a major inspiration along with a friend's spoo. I think I'll get some shears with the dull balls on the ends and get used to trimming him myself. I need to do more research on the face in particular, so I am going to subscribe to this thread so I can have some pals in the process.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh yes, I had to jump in when I read this! :laugh: Here's Sugarfoot with his, ahem, unique look:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Quossum said:


> Oh yes, I had to jump in when I read this! :laugh: Here's Sugarfoot with his, ahem, unique look:
> 
> ]


COOL!!!!! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Haha! Quossom when I saw the thread title Sugars picture was all that came to mind. Opened it up and thought "that's not a beard, Sugars the one I'd truly class as a beard!" Lol. Have you ever banded it like a ZZ top or Hells Angels full beard?! Thatd be cute! Black bands would ROCK!

To the OP, your pup is super cute! I love seeing poodles with full face for a change every now and then! I hope to copy you someday with my toy! For now my girl has the classic donut "stache" .

Rebecca


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Sugarfoot needs a nice fedora to complete his look. Cool, man, cool!


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

How long did it take for sugarfoot's beard to get that long?! Winston would be delighted if I stayed away from his face, especially his chin,with the clippers! I'm thinking of letting him grow a stach and goatee....


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I like a shaved face (I think it's easier to keep clean) but my husband likes a fuzzy face. So we are currently letting Lily's face fill out a bit. The different looks are part of the fun of a poodle, right? I think lots of people have never seen a standard poodle, so they think it's a mix. 
PS. I think Sugarfoot's beard is awesome. If I had a male, I'd consider that style.


----------



## mamato3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Our miniature poodle looks so much like yours. Teddy is red and has a beard. You can see him in my album.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> I like a shaved face (I think it's easier to keep clean) but my husband likes a fuzzy face. So we are currently letting Lily's face fill out a bit. The different looks are part of the fun of a poodle, right? I think lots of people have never seen a standard poodle, so they think it's a mix.
> PS. I think Sugarfoot's beard is awesome. If I had a male, I'd consider that style.


A good thing to keep their faces clean is keep the hair around their lips trimmed really short even though around the muzzle it's all fluffy, this way there is no hair going inside their mouths 
My poodles have really fresh breath!!! 
And they are also very delicate when they eat so it doesn't get messy 
Here is a picture I made for the groomer the first time they went with that one 

For those of you that like Lou & Apollo's haircut this photo might help too  I'm very glad you guys like their look. I came up with it all on my own!! (Proud hehehehe) it took me a long time thinking about it, but I just feel like this is perfect for them! I just want longer ears and tails now 
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IthacaSpoo (Jan 22, 2014)

It's official called the Lou Clip, in that case.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

IthacaSpoo said:


> It's official called the Lou Clip, in that case.


Hehehehe  a while back some friends here at poodleforum commented that they were giving "the Lou look" a try  I felt flattered and happy! And their poodle did look splendid too! 

Hopefully my babies will be stylin' their look soon soon , it does grow back .....  and that is very comforting. I just love when they look like them! If that makes any sense, when they were shaved it took me a while to get used to it LOL
it's kinda like a man that has always had a long full beard then all of a sudden he has a baby smooth face! It's funny! But it makes me smile too because they look like they have chicken legs Hahahahahahah!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oops! I just noticed this is not my thread! So sorry I didn't mean to change the subject, I thought I was responding to the thread I made about them getting a haircut today, I'm sorry guys!! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, y'all! It's interesting that at shows Sugar is starting to be known, not as "that parti poodle," but as "that one with the beard"! We are trying to get it to the point that it can be braided or banded. I think it's been a little over a year in growing to the length you see in the picture, taken just this past weekend. Every once in a while I grow the rest of his face out a little but, but I usually end up shaving it--and keeping that gnarley beard!

--Q


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i do not like a hairy face on a standard poodle at all. i think it looks too doodly and i find standard poodles to be quite lovely so why hide their lovely face? i do like the fuzzy teddy bear look on the smaller poodles. it makes me want a toy or a mini. 

however, i do like quossom's pupper's goatee. it is quite fun!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I would love to leave donuts on my two girls, but my hubby like their faces shaved. However, I've just started grooming them myself so they may end up with donuts unless he wants to shave their faces and that's just not going to happen! LOL


----------

